# next stop - Johannes Brahms. Violin Sonata op 100 no 2.



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Dobrochna Banaszkiewicz, violin. Héctor J. Sánchez, piano.
El Jardín de Belagua*

Fine presentation of this beautiful sonata

mvt 1


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

mvt 2


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

mvt 3


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Anne-Sophie Mutter, violin
Lambert Orkis, piano


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I missed this one

*Suwanai Akiko Plays Brahms 1/2 : Sonata No.2 for Violin and Piano*

Love the interpretation! Very passionate and sensitive.
Also clarely over Mutter for me.

part 1


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

part 2


----------

